# wear on inside of tires



## hipster dufus (Jun 16, 2017)

1648 on a single axle trailer w taskmaster st175/80d13 tirea. i usually rotate my spare in once a year. july. feb, july oct check bearings and grease. coming up on 5 yr old tires. they r wearing on the inside. was planning on replacing soon, but dont want to just have new tires wear out. if i caught it earlier i could have turned them around on the wheel. any ideas what is causing this? i know i didnt fully inflate em till just recently. could that b my problem/ thanks ahead of time. also can anyone reccomend a site to buy new ones?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 16, 2017)

without seeing how your trailer is set up, and the tires,
it is impossible to give the proper diagnosis.
google: *"how to read tire wear"* and you will be dumbfounded
as to how much there is to know to diagnose tire wear correctly.



why don't you shop local and keep your $$ in your community?
I think Wal-Mart carries TaskMaster tires. (if you wanted to stay with that brand).
https://www.etrailer.com if you wanted to buy online.



.


----------



## timsmcm (Jun 17, 2017)

You could have a bend in the axle. Get under there with a straight edge.


----------



## jethro (Jun 22, 2017)

I replaced 3 sets of tires on my last tin boat trailer, I was almost positive I just wasn't being dilignet enough with the pressures. The 3rd set I replaced right before a big trip up north, a 200 mile ride. 50 miles down the road one of the brand new tires went boom. Other side was completely bald, cords showing- IN 50 MILES!! Turns out the axle was bent. You couldn't really see it until I had the boat off and was really looking at it. Got a new axle and the tires went thousands of miles before even looking like they were used. 

This boat was a 130lb jon boat with maybe 40lbs of seats installed, so it doesn't have to be a heavy boat to bend an axle.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 22, 2017)

I was running cross-ply and wearing the inside out. I switched to radials and haven't had the same issue.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 22, 2017)

Could be a lot of things. Low air pressure is one item. It causes wear on the outer edges of the tire in a lot of cases. Could be a bent axle. Could be worn bearings or a loose hub. Could be loose axle u-bolts letting the axle tilt or twist incorrectly.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jun 23, 2017)

ok, replaced tires w radials while they were off checked bearings,bolts an cleaned up hubs. did notice my lug nuts were a tad loose when i took em off. axle still has sticker on it, 2000 # no camber. put new tires on. put straight edge on axle. there is a crown in the middle. im thinking that is norwal. whole package weighs less then 1400#. any other ways to check axle? help is appreciated.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jun 23, 2017)

just used straight edge on tire, they look good, checkede axle again, top bottom side. crown on top side lok good. rechecked spring mount bolts, tight.i know my pressure was low. i recently purchased a good tire gage and set em at 50 psi. will monitor. the old ones were taskmasters 175/80 13 bias. had in excess of 12k on em.


----------

